#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Sentosa Itineraries

## zxas6699

EXPERIENTIAL ITINERARIES

With so much to see, eat and do in Sentosa, you need a great packed-to-the-brim itinerary to max your stay on the island. 

Here's our recommendation of things to do that will keep you busy, happy and entertained from dusk till dawn on this little island.


*9am*

Start off your day with a fantastic breakfast at The Knolls (1 The Knolls, Sentosa Island, Capella Singapore, 65 6377-8888). Located at the swanky, six-star hotel Capella Singapore. The Knolls offers international cuisine (anything from Balinese to Italian). You can expect their breakfast, which is served from 6:30am, to be a great way to kickstart your day.

*11am*

Go far a fun-filled time at the Sentosa Luge & Skyride — the former is the first ever in Southeast Asia. Part go-cart and part-toboggan the Luge is ALL fun. After you're done with that, try the Skyride, a giant chairlift that will suspend you in the air (in a chair with a horizontal safety bar of course) for a scenic ride up the hills of Imbiah Lookout.




*12 noon
*
Keep up the high-flying fun by checking out the Tiger Sky Tower, a 130-metre observation tower that slowly elevates to its highest point as you're sitting within its gently revolving disc-shaped interior. A stunning 360-degree view of Sentosa and all its surrounding islands will meet your eyes. While you're at it, continue having fun at the Imbiah Lookout area with its host of attractions like Sentosa CineBlast.




*1pm*

Refuel by having lunch at Braise (2nd Floor 60 Palawan Beach Walk, Sentosa, 65 6271-1929), which serves delectable European cuisine. Glass-panelled and located close to the beach, Braise is blessed with a lovely summery relaxing vibe. Try the beef carpaccio with capers, onion and tuna sauce; and capellini with Hokkaido scallops and parmesan.

*2pm*

Reconnect with nature at Sentosa Nature Discovery. Get up close and personal with a group of rare heritage trees on an elevated boardwalk and the revamped nature trail. A cool gallery filled with interactive exhibits will teach you everything about Sentosa's flora and fauna in a jiffy.




*3pm*

Time to hit the water! Head down to the Underwater Worlds Dolphin Lagoon—the first of its kind in Asia. The artificially constructed lagoon holds 30 million litres of filtered, natural seawater and simulates the dolphins' natural habitat. And by dolphins, we mean none other than the Indo-Pacific Humpback Dolphins, also known as pink dolphins.




*5pm*

After so many activities, you'll probably be feeling beat by now. Book yourself a spa session at Spa Botanica 2 Bukit Manis Road, Sentosa, (65) 6371-1288)—Singapore's first garden destination spa. Housing mud pools, float pools, labyrinths and both indoor and outdoor treatment rooms, Spa Botanica has a comprehensive range of treatments available. so don't miss out.

*7pm*

Wine and dine at Suburbia, 30 Allanbrooke Road, Sentosa, (65) 6376 5938). Located far from the crowds, Suburbia is  glass panelled and very chic. The verdant alfresco setting makes it the perfect spot for sparkling conversation.

*9pm*

After your restful spa and dining experiences, go for a spot of world-class, Ibiza-like chillin' out at the famous Cafe Del Mar 40 Siloso Beach Walk, Sentosa, (65) 6235-1296)-with sunbeds, water bars, all-night music, beautiful people and all. Try the very potent drink called the Afterburner, a killer concoction if there ever was one.




*11pm*

Time to hit The Shack! No, not the sack but The Shack, (Tanjong Beach, (65) 6274-2288) a little hut (with a bar of course) and a few benches for lolling. Expect these guys to keep spinning out crazy tunes and even crazier drinks till the wee hours.

----------


## slimboyfat

The luge is quite fun I suppose.

The TS seems to have forgotten that Universal Studios and a casino are now on Sentosa.

----------


## Butterfly

Sensota is ok once, but won't return there every other years like some do

----------


## genghis61

May 18, 2011
*Indoor skydiving wind tunnel opens in Sentosa*


Also at the launch was Foreign Minister George Yeo, who delivered a short address about aerodynamics. For the event, the outgoing minister put on a red, personalised skydiving suit and took a two-minute 'flight' in the wind tunnel


*VISITORS to Sentosa can cycle, swim, run, and starting on Thursday, fly too.*

The island's newest multi-million dollar attraction - iFly Singapore - was officially opened on Wednesday and will be open to the public from Thursday.

At a height of 17.22 metres and a diameter of 5.02m, the indoor skydiving wind tunnel is said to be the largest of its kind in the world.

Founder and managing director of iFly, Mr Lawrence Koh, told reporters at the attraction's opening that the $25-million American franchise, which began construction here in 2008, was 'a dream...finally come true'. Mr Koh himself is an avid skydiver, and a former officer of the SAF parachuting school.

Also at the launch was Foreign Minister George Yeo, who delivered a short address about aerodynamics. For the event, the outgoing minister put on a red, personalised skydiving suit and took a two-minute 'flight' in the wind tunnel.

The iFly is open to first-time flyers, from as young as seven years old, as well as professional skydivers. Its team of 11 instructors include three who spent two years training in the United States and Britain. Beginner flight packages, which includes training and two sessions, start at $89 a person.

*********

Website iFly Singapore

----------


## slimboyfat

Cool. Something else for me to avoid until the price drops

----------


## mingmong

Was arsome place in the late 50's.  Dad would take us there on Ferry and the only car on the Island was a ''new'' Chevy Taxi, bitumen road to a secluded Beach with War relics of an overhead Railway to the main Island.

 place was named 'Blackamati' if Im not mistaken, we we often the only Tourists on the place, jungle to the edge of the beach, hard to imagine now

----------


## terry57

Yes good old Singapore, I really enjoy it and can spend a week there doing all the tourist stuff. 

Dam expensive for a decent hotel though.

Oh well carry on.

----------

